# Booking with resale points



## Donaldlee (Feb 7, 2015)

I have just booked my vacation for this year at Grande Villas Resort in Florida using my deeded weeks. No problem. I tried to use my points to upgrade my room and add a day to the end. I was told that was a different department and transferred, no problem, the new rep stated that where my points were resale I could only make any requests concerning these points by email, a rep would  not be available to me by phone. 
My questions are:
Is this normal?
Can I even do these things I mentioned with resale points?


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 7, 2015)

Donaldlee said:


> I have just booked my vacation for this year at Grande Villas Resort in Florida using my deeded weeks. No problem. I tried to use my points to upgrade my room and add a day to the end. I was told that was a different department and transferred, no problem, the new rep stated that where my points were resale I could only make any requests concerning these points by email, a rep would  not be available to me by phone.
> My questions are:
> Is this normal?
> Can I even do these things I mentioned with resale points?



ok, here my 2 cents... It won't be possible to use separate account points (resale or not) to combine with a deeded only week(s) to upgrade the deedwed week reservation. The points, if resale, should enable you to login to your "regional account" and Grande Villas is in the US collection. Adding a day (1) would not be possible as a two day (2) minimum is required and subject to availability.

all my opinion.  good luck.


----------



## Donaldlee (Feb 7, 2015)

OK Thanks, Don


----------

